

.swf for JavaScript cross-domain flash cookies - nfriedly
http://nfriedly.com/techblog/2010/07/swf-for-javascript-cross-domain-flash-cookies/

======
nfriedly
I know this is a method mostly associated with advertisers, but there are
legitimate uses for flash cookies.

I wanted to make life a little easier for people who just need to get
something working reliably without worrying about cross-browser quirkiness.
(I'm looking at you, Safari.)

